# P2127: Throttle/Pedal Position Sensor



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

3. Take it to a dealer. 

Unless the car has been totaled, it should still be under B2B warranty. 

Without pulling the service manual, I think it's saying that one of the two circuits in the sensor are opening up and the sensor needs to be changed. It's unusual for it to go that soon, but that's what warranties are for. The other issues are a side-effect of that. The computer is no longer confident of the sensor, so it's unsure of what you want the car to do.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> Without pulling the service manual, I think it's saying that one of the two circuits in the sensor are opening up and the sensor needs to be changed.


My hunch was correct. "Sensor 2" circuit is either opening or shorting to ground.


----------



## JetteJ (Jul 25, 2016)

Stumbled onto this old thread and since I still have the car (with 120K today), I will report that the throttle position sensor issue went away and never came back. The following usual Cruze suspects failed over time and have been replaced under warranty: turbo and oil line, oil pan gasket, intake manifold, valve cover. DIY replacements: thermostat, coolant inlet, negative battery cable. Leaving out the typical wear items, but got 100K on the front brakes and rotors. Still plenty of life left in this car.


----------



## Jersey613 (4 mo ago)

I am experiencing that now. 98,000 miles. Did you replace the throttle position sensor


----------

